# Can Ping IP but not the Host name



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey 
I upgraded my sysem to Windows 7 OS. I couldn't load Matlab due to host name resolution problem. 
The problem is that I can Ping my IP address but I cannot ping the hostname.
Can any one please help me on this

Sunil tyagi


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Thanks for such a prompt reply.
Idid as u suggested and here are the result

C:\Users\SUNIL>NBTSTAT -n
Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.5] Scope Id: []
NetBIOS Local Name Table
Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
SUNIL-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
SUNIL-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
C:\Users\SUNIL>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SUNIL-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-2C-0D-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4a:a3ad:7556:b507%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890776
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-BA-3B-56-00-26-18-2C-0D-0D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 59.179.243.70
203.99.243.70
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{57A64FC8-79ED-48E8-B4EF-BA081FFD4506}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why do you have DHCP disabled?

Let's enable that and see if that changes things.

*Configure DHCP for Windows Vista & Windows 7*


 Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
 Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
 Click on Network and Sharing Center.
 Click on Manage network connections.
 Right click on Connection you wish to change and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
 Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
 Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
 Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
 Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
 Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
 Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
 Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
 Restart your computer.


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

I enabled the DHCP sever, but I stil can't ping the host name. Here is he result

*C:\Users\SUNIL>ping SUNIL-PC
Ping request could not find host SUNIL-PC. Please check the name and try again.*

*C:\Users\SUNIL>IPconfig /ALL*
*Windows IP Configuration*
* Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SUNIL-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No*
*Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:*
* Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-2C-0D-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4a:a3ad:7556:b507%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 December 2009 11:16:46
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 December 2009 11:16:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890776
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-BA-3B-56-00-26-18-2C-0D-0D*
* DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled*
*Tunnel adapter isatap.{57A64FC8-79ED-48E8-B4EF-BA081FFD4506}:*
* Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes*
*Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:*
* Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:cf2e:3096:1841:563:3f57:fefc(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1841:563:3f57:fefc%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled*
*C:\Users\SUNIL>*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Most likely culprit is a non-Windows firewall or security suite. Especially if you did an "upgrade" install w/o properly accounting for it.


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

I am using Norton anti virus. I turned off the auto protect and tried to ping.
I still cant ping hostname that is SUNIL-PC.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's totally uninstall Norton and then run the Norton Removal Tool.


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

My PC is in standalone mode.
I completely uninstalled Norton antivirus as suggested by you and tried to ping again the hostname it still doesn't work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're pinging your own name or the name of another workstation on the network?


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

I am pinging my own name. Following is outcome at the command prompt :

C:\Users\SUNIL>hostname
SUNIL-PC
C:\Users\SUNIL>ping SUNIL-PC
Ping request could not find host SUNIL-PC. Please check the name and try again.
C:\Users\SUNIL>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

I tried to run Hijack this. I says system denied writing to host file.
I run the software after the message but it did not produce any log file.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you running an account with administrative rights?


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes I have administrative rights. My OS is Windows7 and in Windows7 one has to open the note pad as administrator to make changes to host file.
I guess I have to give administrator rights to the log file created by Hijack this. 
By the way I can ping localhost but not my host name. Here is the result:
C:\Users\SUNIL>ping localhost
Pinging SUNIL-PC [::1] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Ping statistics for ::1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\SUNIL>hostname
SUNIL-PC
C:\Users\SUNIL>ping SUNIL-PC
Ping request could not find host SUNIL-PC. Please check the name and try again.
C:\Users\SUNIL>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you ping other computers on your network by name?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There's a clue there, but I don't know what it means.  The clue is that the ping localhost used the IPv6 address, not the IPv4 (127.0.0.1).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's solve that problem by disabling IPv6.

*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

My PC is in standalone mode, its not in network. So I can't ping any other computer.
I disabled IPv6 as suggested, but the result is same. I still can't ping SUNIL-PC(host name) though I can ping localhost as before.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

localhost is still resolving to the IPv6 address?


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

How can i check that ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See your post # 15. The IPv6 address of localhost is *::1:* while the IPv4 address is *127.0.0.1*.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

I had disabled IPv6 as per post #18, but I am still able to ping the IPv6 and IPv4 addresses. Here is the result:
C:\Users\SUNIL>ping ::1
Pinging ::1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Reply from ::1: time<1ms
Ping statistics for ::1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\SUNIL>ping 127.0.0.1
Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And the IPCONFIG /ALL I mentioned?


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is result of IPCONFIG/ALL

C:\Users\SUNIL>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SUNIL-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-2C-0D-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 01 January 2010 22:02:17
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2010 22:02:16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{57A64FC8-79ED-48E8-B4EF-BA081FFD4506}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:cf2e:3096:3014:3c9e:c44b:700a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3014:3c9e:c44b:700a%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\SUNIL>


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

I posted the result of PCONFIG/ALL in last post. 
Is there any clue in that ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm running out of ideas on this one. All the services are running, and the configuration looks good. The only thing that still comes to mind is a firewall component somewhere blocking things.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Run the Norton Removal Tool again. I understand that in rare cases Norton can get so tangled up that it takes two runs to get everything straightened out.


----------



## suniltyagi (Dec 21, 2009)

I ran Norton removal tool twice, but there is no joy.
I am using ASUS Motherboard which has inbuilt OS named 'Express Gate', could Express Gate be responsible ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, some nVidia network adapters had a firewall as part of the drivers that would screw things up at times, maybe that's a possibility.


----------

